# which roubaix to get...input needed



## mrfizzed (Aug 27, 2011)

OK so i have a dilemma on which roubaix to get. i am 6', 210 lbs and am looking at either a new 2011 roubaix comp compact with full 105 (sl2 frame) or a leftover 2010 roubaix pro with full carbon cranks handlebars etc which was $4400 but I can get for about $3200 now at lbs as a leftover. 2011 is about 2400, 2010 pro as mentioned 3200. thoughts? is the 2010 frame even close (9r carbon vs 8r carbon on 2011 sl2)


----------



## The Mountaineer (Nov 11, 2010)

I will answer you question but, I must first mention the 11 Specialized Roubaix SL3 Expert. This bike comes with a 10r carbon frame and full ultegra. My LBS has this bike much cheaper than the 2010 model you mentioned. Yes, I know that the 2010 pro has some dura ace components, but it is not full DA.

As between your selection I would choose the 2010. Better carbon (+1r) and a fairly steep upgrade in components. If you could post your LBS price of the 11 Specialized Roubaix SL3 Expert it would be really helpful.


----------



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

I read somewhere about a weight limit?


----------



## The Mountaineer (Nov 11, 2010)

Weight limit is 250lbs...OP got 40 more pounds to go


----------



## dbsmith1 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Buyer Beware of Roubaix/DA*

Which ever Roubaix you buy, make sure it shifts the way you expect before you accept delivery.

Three weeks ago I bought a 2011 S-Works Roubaix with Dura Ace. The dealer only has a small parking lot and I didn't want to ride on the street without my own gear, so I accepted delivery without testing it thoroughly.

When I got home I discovered, on my first ride, that the gear train would only shift over 1/2 the cassette.

The Service Manager's first reply was "it was shifting within spec" when you took it.

Now, three weeks into the story, both Specialized and Shimano America have acknowledged that there is an "issue" with some Roubaix frames and there's a special "kit" to fix the shifting issue (why the dealer didn't know that, I'm not sure).

I'm still waiting for the repair to be complete so I don't know if it works.

What I DO know is that I've spent $$$$ and don't have the product yet.

Buyer beware.


----------



## mrfizzed (Aug 27, 2011)

thanks guys...did not know about weight limit...does that mean in a worst case if i got to 260 in three years the bike would brake? is this because of the carbon? would aluminum help in this instance?

on another note...roubaix comp would be $2400 and isn't the expert around $3700 (the 2010 pro would only be $3200). sorry but i thought the pro for $500 less than 2011 expert would be better (carbon bars, cranks etc)


----------



## Kodi Crescent (Aug 3, 2011)

Where are the weight limits published? Is this a frame weight limit, or a wheel weight limit?


----------



## The Mountaineer (Nov 11, 2010)

My LBS has the 11 Specialized Roubaix SL3 Expert for $2900...


----------



## mrfizzed (Aug 27, 2011)

wow where is that?


----------



## Optimus (Jun 18, 2010)

dbsmith1 said:


> When I got home I discovered, on my first ride, that the gear train would only shift over 1/2 the cassette.
> 
> The Service Manager's first reply was "it was shifting within spec" when you took it.
> 
> Now, three weeks into the story, both Specialized and Shimano America have acknowledged that there is an "issue" with some Roubaix frames and there's a special "kit" to fix the shifting issue (why the dealer didn't know that, I'm not sure).


What is the "issue" with some Roubaix frames? And what's this special "kit" they need to fix the issue? Please fill us in. Thanks!


----------



## Duc_E (Jul 1, 2011)

The Mountaineer said:


> My LBS has the 11 Specialized Roubaix SL3 Expert for $2900...


My LBS is selling their SL3 Expert demo for $2,500. One caveat, the color scheme is off-red, with almost a pink hue to it.


----------



## The Mountaineer (Nov 11, 2010)

Duc_E said:


> My LBS is selling their SL3 Expert demo for $2,500. One caveat, the color scheme is off-red, with almost a pink hue to it.


Welcome to RBR Duc_E 

That is a great deal no matter what it looks like. Has it been ridden much though? Anyways if you are in the bike market you should buy it.


----------



## Duc_E (Jul 1, 2011)

The Mountaineer said:


> Welcome to RBR Duc_E
> 
> That is a great deal no matter what it looks like. Has it been ridden much though? Anyways if you are in the bike market you should buy it.



Thanks for the friendly welcome. I am just happy that nobody chastised me for a cheesy 1st post. :thumbsup:

I haven't ridden the demo... yet. It's good to know that you think it's a good bike though. The color is still a little questionable.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

dbsmith1 said:


> When I got home I discovered, on my first ride, that the gear train would only shift over 1/2 the cassette.


Please elaborate - are you saying that the rear derailleur won't even shift into half of the cassette? Is this a rub issue on the front chain rings? It is very common to have rub in big/big or small/small combinations, and these are generally to be avoided. I wonder if this is related to cable drag on the rear derailleur - the under-the-bar-tape cables and the internal cable routing would both contribute to this.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Kodi Crescent said:


> Where are the weight limits published? Is this a frame weight limit, or a wheel weight limit?


It's the frame, fork and (Spec) component weight limit. Wheelsets would have their own weight limits.

Go here...
Specialized Bicycle Components : FAQ
Search *carbon frame weight limit*.


----------



## BlueGrassBlazer (Aug 4, 2009)

dbsmith1 said:


> The Service Manager's first reply was "it was shifting within spec" when you took it.


What a crummy thing to say to a new customer.


----------



## ezrida (Aug 20, 2011)

*tarmac*

that's a great deal on that bike, i'd get it even if it's pink with purple hue. 
my lbs have a 2010 tarmac expert sl for 2600. Too bad it doesn't fit.


----------



## Duc_E (Jul 1, 2011)

ezrida said:


> that's a great deal on that bike, i'd get it even if it's pink with purple hue.
> my lbs have a 2010 tarmac expert sl for 2600. Too bad it doesn't fit.


I finally got around to taking it out for a spin, but I didn't walk away saying I have to get it. I am not sure exactly why, but it was just okay.

Maybe I was expecting too much. Again, it is a good deal.


----------



## knobster368 (Aug 29, 2009)

I got the 2010 Roubaix Expert when it first came out in 2009. The Roval rear wheel kept breaking a spoke on the drive side. So, my LBS gave me a new set of 2011 Bontrager RXL wheels and have not had a problem since. I weigh 280lbs. and never had any other problems with the bike.


----------

